# Augmenter la réception Wifi de l'iPhone



## cvldudu (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
j'ai un iPhone 3G jailbreaked et je souhaite booster la réception wifi de ce dernier.

Il se trouve que parfois sur mon lieux de travail (université) je ne capte même pas le nom du réseau sur l'iphone tandis que mes collègues sur BB ou sur mon Mac je capte sans problème.

Je suis biensur ouvert à tout ce qui vient de cydia, tout aussi sombre que ça puisse être tant que ça fonctionne 

amicalement
CVLDUDU


----------



## nicohp11 (22 Mai 2011)

Essaye wifitrak !! Ça augmente la portée mais ça marche pas très bien...


----------



## cvldudu (24 Novembre 2011)

quelqu'un a une meilleure idée ?
quelqu'un a t-il réussi à changer son récepteur wifi d'iphone et le remplacer par un plus puissant ?


----------



## doggjojo (25 Décembre 2011)

Tu peux utiliser "wifi booster" disponible sur cydia ,sur la source du bigboss au prix de 1.99 dollars ou gratuitement si tu fais parti des crapuleux qui utilisent des sources moins légales ^^   en tout cas cette petite merveille marche nickel ! permet de capter des wifis normalement incaptables ! voilou


----------



## Modogameur (28 Décembre 2011)

Moi , je conseille de changer le canal du routeur pourintensifier son signal


----------



## cvldudu (21 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
tu te mets sur quel canal ?

J'ai essayé 1; 11; 5; 7 mais ça ne marche pas réellement.
De plus sur ma deuxième box je ne peux pas choisir le canal du fait que le menu est verrouillé par mon opérateur.


----------

